# PCMCIA DLINK DWL-610 WI-Fi device receiver setup!



## dimnet2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

HI All!

I installed the dvd iso fedora core 4 into my hard drive with pentium 4 and I would like to connect to the Internet Access with my PCMCIA Dlink DWL-610 WI-FI device receiver at my dlink di-624 router who has the modem cable connected on it.

I was able to use it on Windows XP Home. 

But now I would like to use it on Fedora Core 4 Linux, how I can install and configure that please?

Dimnet2000
:4-dontkno


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

The trick is the "iwconfig" command

You'll want a set of commands like (assuming your wifi card is eth1)

```
iwconfig eth1
iwconfig eth1 essid (your network id)
iwconfig eth1 key (your wep key)
dhclient eth1
```
You might need to tweak the commands to your needs but this should do the trick. If you get stuck check out "man iwconfig"


----------



## dimnet2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

I begin to be really tired of that ****ing ****.

I loosed 3 weeks of my funcking time to configure that ****ing laptop who not bring me revenue.

The guy who invented linux its a real nuts.


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

I gave you a solution


If your not smart enough to use it then maybe you should go back to the safety of Windows


----------



## dimnet2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

Aeuzent said:


> I gave you a solution
> 
> 
> If your not smart enough to use it then maybe you should go back to the safety of Windows


I need to install the driver for dwl610 which is like realtek 8180 network card.

I tried to download it but I am not able to do it.

Do you have a link to help to install it please?

Dimnet


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

Here

http://www.canit.se/~oli/wl/


----------



## dimnet2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

Aeuzent said:


> Here
> 
> http://www.canit.se/~oli/wl/


Thank you very much Aeuzent!

I will try it and let you know if my computer will work.

Have a nice day!

Dimnet


----------



## dimnet2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

dimnet2000 said:


> Thank you very much Aeuzent!
> 
> I will try it and let you know if my computer will work.
> 
> ...


OK Thank you for your help.

Now I downloaded the wireless toold and realtek driver.

I need to know where and how to see the kernel log for the vender and device id on the fedora core 4? version 2.6.11-1.1369_FC4 please?

Dimnet


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

It's not /var/log/kern.log?


----------



## dimnet2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

Aeuzent said:
 

> It's not /var/log/kern.log?


They have no kern.log or kernel.log in this folder and even in the hard drive.

They have only /var/log/ 

Do you have a solution?

I already pcmcia installed in my computer. it s a texas instrument pcmcia device.


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

I would type in "find / -name 'kern.log'"


And to break that down "find" is the command, the "/" tells it to start in root, the "-name" tells it to search file names" and in single quotes is 'kern.log' the file we're looking for.

You may want to do this as root


----------



## dimnet2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi,

Thank you for your help again.

I just tried to find the kern.log in my \ but I got this following message:

Warning: Hard link count is wrong for /proc: this maybe a bug in your filesystem driver. Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option. Earlier results may have failed to include directory that should have been searched...

What is the solution!

Dimnet
FC4


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

I dunno

This is one of the reaons I don't use Fedora. Stupid crap like this.


All I can say is tweak the 'find' settings till it works


----------



## dimnet2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

OK 

Thank you again for your help.

I will try to to use the find tool in graphic mode.

Dimnet



Aeuzent said:


> I dunno
> 
> This is one of the reaons I don't use Fedora. Stupid crap like this.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimnet2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

Aeuzent said:


> I dunno
> 
> This is one of the reaons I don't use Fedora. Stupid crap like this.
> 
> ...


Ok,

Now I was able to made a search for all the drive but no kernel.log or kern.log....

Do you know if I need to install it or what?

Nicholas


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

It may be that Fedoras kernel just doesn't need to keep a log (which is a bad idea)

Besides it looks like you don't actually need you view the log. Just ignore that part and move on to the next instruction.


----------



## dimnet2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

Aeuzent said:


> It may be that Fedoras kernel just doesn't need to keep a log (which is a bad idea)
> 
> Besides it looks like you don't actually need you view the log. Just ignore that part and move on to the next instruction.


OK Ty. I will try it.

Dimnet


----------

